# Connecting gable roof porch to existing exterior wall



## red92s (Nov 14, 2012)

We are in the early stages of planning the addition of a gable roofed screen porch off the back of our house.

Rough size is 12x16. In the location shown below, it would be built off of what is our master bedroom. So it wouldn't have interior access, but I'm not sure that is the end of the world. Building where the french doors are has been ruled out because it would create a lot of additional problems, which I won't detail here.










I'm trying to get a handle on the rough framing and how to tie it into the house. We'd like to run a structural ridge and keep an open cathedral ceiling. Currently I've got a triple 2x12x16 forming the ridge beam, and double 2x8 beams on top of 6x6 posts. Rafters are 2x8's on 24" centers, spanning roughing 10.5' feet. The fine grey sketch represents the existing roof line and gable vent.
















How should I support the end of the ridge beam at the house? With the window below, I can't run a post down to the foundation inside the wall. Would running a short post down the the top plate of the exterior wall work? Seems like a hanger attached to the sheathing would be insufficient.


----------



## red92s (Nov 14, 2012)

Would an approach like this work? Cut back siding, attach rafters to sheathing and wall structure, then using a beam hanger attached to the rafters?


----------



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

Your lumber sizing seems to be adequate. Just a thought, why even connect to your house if you dont have a door from your house into the screen porch you could build it away from the house and it would save you a lot of time and money not having to deal with your siding and such. Also you need to consider shear strength and uplift in your design you dont want it to blow over or away.


----------



## geodel (Mar 10, 2021)

Have you ever figured it out? I have the same question. However, mine is a porch roof but not sure how to support ridge beam over patio door.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Build a timber truss that will support the ridge beam and put one at the house and the outer end. No need for a post.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@geodel 7 year old thread. May get better answers from a PM to the OP.


----------

